# Can't find what I'm looking for



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

What is not too high of a voltage for you?

What is decent price for you?

What is really high RPM for you?


----------



## luke1470 (Feb 26, 2014)

A good voltage would be 36 or 48 volts

I'm shooting for it to be at the most $200

And a preferred rpm would be 1000-4000


----------



## luke1470 (Feb 26, 2014)

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/...y_RotoMax_1_40_Brushless_Outrunner_Motor.html


That motor looks like it would work but the rpm seems kinda high. For my moped the wheel needs to spin at around 400rpm to get roughly 35mph and the max rpm on the motor is around 8000, it seems like a lot of work to gear that down


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Take a look at one of these motors, I have been using this motor on my electric bike for the last five years.

http://www.robotmarketplace.com/products/NPC-4200.html


Here is pics of my electric bike..
http://ivanbennett.com/e-cycle.html


Ivan


----------



## luke1470 (Feb 26, 2014)

Would the motor in the link I posted work? Or would it be too weak to push a moped to around 35mph? It says it's 2700 watts so it seems like it would work


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Those motors are intended for aircraft or helicopter use with lots of air flowing through them to keep them cool. You cannot expect that level of power from them in a bike.
also, the rpm means you need a lot of reduction and as there are no sensors finding a controller to run it happily on a bike ( high initial load) will be difficult/expensive.
People have made bikes with the bigger 150cc Rotamax, (it revs lower) but again cooling, sensors, and controller are issues to deal with.
Suggest you consider some of the Marrs or Golden Motor options.
Also , read this..
http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=57483


----------

